# Fishes



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Little Leaf and I had a talk and her fishies were like in the Hunger Games. Every fish for themselves They are nipping each other, Rose is scared, has a black scale, every fish is nipping. I appreciate your help and I have asked Little Leaf to fill out info.

Housing 
What size is your tank? 5g
What temperature is your tank? 79F
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? nah
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? 10 other fish...(thanks alot, dad >: (ugh)

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2 times a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 3 or 4 times weekly
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50% or 100% sometimes
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: NO TEST KIT
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? its with all my fish
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? my fish are all nipping
When did you start noticing the symptoms? a few minute ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? nope
Does your fish have any history of being ill? king dedede having fin rot
How old is your fish (approximately)? N/A


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the help, I need to work on my report


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Can't help. Sorry. Problem is them all being together. Will pray..


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Little Leaf and Perry - I'm not sure what you're asking us to help with....

You guys already know what the issues are: Too many fish in the tank. Male betta, female betta and 'fin nippers' all together. Etc.

I think that Little Leaf is doing the best she can with the tank. But if her parents won't let her remove any of them, or put them into another tank, then there isn't a whole lot more I can think of suggesting. Sorry....


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*Sigh* my parents... are so... darn... ANNOYING.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm a little confused as to why your parents are adamant on shoving so many fish into this tank... The only thing you can really do is keep it clean. They will eventually learn because they will likely not live long in this circumstance..


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ya that's to-many fish, the only thing i can suggest is maybe put allot of plants in it so they cant constantly see each other. Also look around and see if you can find a free 10g or 20g, so if you can's setup another tank then you can just move the fish into a bigger tank.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. We really* appreciate it.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm assuming you have tried showing your parents the comments you got here? There are some VERY experienced fish keepers on this forum that KNOW very well what they are talking about! And if King Dedede was your fish to begin with I find it very sad that your parents are shoving so many fish in his tank, he is YOUR fish, right? Why don't they get their own tank if they know everything about fish? Just an observation, I'm not trying to be rude...


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Where is the tank located? If it's someplace like the living room, what would happen if you asked to have a small tank in your bedroom (or someplace else in the house)? If you can get one, you could move one of the bettas, at least.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

And walmart has those 2 gallon jars for like $9 I think. It would be a downgrade from the 5 but it would be much better for him to be alone in a 2 gallon than with 10 other fish in a 5 gallon...


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Little leaf- what fish exactly does your Betta live with? I remember you saying something about angels in the chat room... Is this what they are?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Saphira101 said:


> Little leaf- what fish exactly does your Betta live with? I remember you saying something about angels in the chat room... Is this what they are?


no. my dad canceled the angelfish order  2 guppies, 4 danios, 2 guppies, 3 tetras... :shock:


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh...I don't think they get along. You could separate them in a container and change the water every other day until you get enough money to buy the tanks. Just my guess.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> no. my dad canceled the angelfish order  2 guppies, 4 danios, 2 guppies, 3 tetras... :shock:


You wrote 2 guppies twice, but I think you meant 2 bettas? One male and one female....


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

ahhh yes 2 bettas!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Male and Female?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

yup...


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Phewsh!*



Little Leaf said:


> no. my dad canceled the angelfish order  2 guppies, 4 danios, 2 guppies, 3 tetras... :shock:



At least he cancelled that!

Although it is still far overstocked, at least you don't have to deal with a bunch of angels!!

I hope it all works out.

~Saphira


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope too. :|


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

they're fighting non stop... it's hopeless to convince my dad to seperate my fish...


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Have you asked if you can get a small tank for your bedroom (or someplace else in the house), and moving one of the Bettas? 

Even a one gallon tank with a heater would allow you to rescue one of the fish. Better to live alone in a 1 gal, than fight every day in an overcrowded 5 gal.....

Here's a potential 'cheap' setup:
1 gallon critter keeper from Walmart - $6 (or 1 gallon tank from Petsmart - $8)
Top Fin or Marina Betta Heater from Petsmart - $12
Total cost - $18 - $20


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Perry's new tank comes with a filter but it's about $20.00


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I can't get anymore tanks. see? i told you its hopeless...


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> I can't get anymore tanks. see? i told you its hopeless...


You might be able to use some old jars (maybe even tupperware) washed with vinegar and water as temporary tanks.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

my parents wont let me... it's nearly IMPOSSIBLE to convince them to seperate them


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Say they're going to die.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> Say they're going to die.


I believe she has, several times. :-?


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I think the only solution is to just wait until enough fish die so that it's not overcrowded. I know it sounds horrible, but I'd imagine it'd be better than fighting all day, every single day.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

honestly i would just do it or at least put the female in a cup to float in the tank to give them a break.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I am so mad at your parents. Little Leaf, this is upsetting me that your parents are treating you this way.  as JadeSparrow said, I would put the girl in a cup, (Perhaps the one you got her in) and float her in the tank. Even euthanization could be a choice...to end their suffering and yours. (I'm not saying all the fish, maybe a few?) it is just a suggestion. 

I hope everything works out! Good luck!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree with the others. float her (and possibly Dedede?) in a cup in the tank until enough of the fish die. I know it seems cruel, but it's what has to happen unless you can convince your parents to let you do what you want with the fish.

EDIT: if you float her/them in cups, you MUST remember to do daily water changes for them. ammonia builds up fast, and poisoning will occur in the Bettas if daily water changes are not performed in those tiny little cups.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I do agree. Maybe the cups you got them in in plastic drinking cups, and you do have to do daily water water changes. I hope it works out. :-(


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I also hope it all works out, and I hope your parents will realize your stress. Good luck!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't really get what you guys are trying to say. also, the only one in the 1g is King Dedede at the moment.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Does this help?*









your tank is heated. rose is put in plastic cup, which is floated in your tank. daily water changes are done for Rose so she doesn't get ammonia poisoning. no water changes are done for the other fish in the tank. the other fish die, you take dead fish out, do a big water change in their old tank, divide it, put rose on one side and dedede on the other.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Then the parents will probably just buy more fish.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

:frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated::frustrated:


GAH!!!!!!!! HER PARENTS NEED A FISHKEEPING LESSON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't believe that all the fish dying wouldn't teach them a lesson... I'd float a larger tank in the 5 gallon for rose, at least a 1/2 gallon or maybe a one gallon. If anything, a deli might give you a free 32 ounce cup (1/4 gallon) which isn't huge but it is bigger than the cup they usually come in.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I didn't mean that killing the fish would teach them a lesson, I just meant that the Betta wold have more space, and the danios and stuff would be off her hands.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Well yeah, but they will not live long in those conditions so you think they WOULD learn, right? It is so angering >:/


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes. If Little leaf cannot convince her parents to let her do what she wants with the fish, they will certainly die.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Little Leaf, can we see some pictures of your tank?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Saphira101 said:


> I believe she has, several times. :-?


That's right.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

callistra said:


> Then the parents will probably just buy more fish.


yes.... yes they will @[email protected] X_X


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

I personally would wash my hands of this situation. Tell my parents that if they are unwilling to listen to reason/get a larger tank/separate tanks for the bettas that I no longer wish to care for them and that cleaning the carcasses out is their responsibility, not mine since they insist on purchasing more.

I'm sorry Little Leaf, but this looks like a no one situation for everyone that is just going to burn money.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I agree with Zoetrooper this is going nowhere unless YOU do something about it. Your parents are wasting there money and you and those fish are suffering because of it.


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm coming in late here, but WHY do your parents even want these fish? Do they enjoy the fighting?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I third Zoekeeper's idea. I really wish there was a way to save them, but it doesn't look like there will be a happy ending. I just don't get it.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

By the way, Little Leaf, we don't think that you are a bad fish parent - I think you are doing a great job with the fish given the circumstances and you did a great job with King Dedede and the incident that happened at your birthday, but this forum is for advice. I wish we could come into your house and confiscate your parents right to own fish, but we can't. We can give you advice but we cannot force your parents to follow it. I really wish I could say or do something for you that is reassuring at the least... It's good to know that at least King Dedede has his own one gallon.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Little Leaf, we don't think that you are a bad fish parent - I think you are doing a great job with the fish given the circumstances and you did a great job with King Dedede and the incident that happened at your birthday.


I second that.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I could post a picture of what MY idea is like Saphira101. I love pictures, by the way.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

What inhabitants do you have in there?


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> I could post a picture of what MY idea is like Saphira101. I love pictures, by the way.


Sure...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

i tried floating Rose, my parents restricted me...


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

How did I know that would happen? Ugh.

I would, at this point, tell them they can take care of them since they think they know everything. They can clean up the bodies when they begin to die off. I don't know why this should be your responsibility if they won't allow you to do what you want.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> How did I know that would happen? Ugh.
> 
> I would, at this point, tell them they can take care of them since they think they know everything. They can clean up the bodies when they begin to die off. I don't know why this should be your responsibility if they won't allow you to do what you want.



Ya.


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow... Just wow. Please, if I'm ever this stupid with my son please slap me?

I'm so sorry for the situation you and your fish are going through. Some parents... Are just stubborn beyond reason.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I think one of my guppies just died... I THINK I'm not too sure...


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Little leaf, can you post a picture of your tank?


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> I think one of my guppies just died... I THINK I'm not too sure...


how many of each species do you have now?


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> How did I know that would happen? Ugh.
> 
> I would, at this point, tell them they can take care of them since they think they know everything. They can clean up the bodies when they begin to die off. I don't know why this should be your responsibility if they won't allow you to do what you want.


Yes, I agree.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

How is Rose doing?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> I think one of my guppies just died... I THINK I'm not too sure...


One of your parents* guppies.

Now they can clean up the carcass.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Coming in late too. But do your parents go out by themselves? I was thinking you could sneak and get Rose out of there. But then they might notice, right?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I think she has already tried that. There is no escaping her parents ignorance.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

:I They need to be taken and be nipped at all day. :u


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Have you tried asking your dad to let you put your tanks up on the wall? Like, have a 2G tank and put up a shelf on the wall, and put a tank up there. I hate suggesting it, but even just splitting up the males and females, having all of the females in one and the males in separates? See if he won't work with you on SOMETHING.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Also, I meant 2g tank EACH, not downgrading. lol


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Once again: I'm not allowed to buy anymore tanks...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I do and I don't understand this. If you have the money, any YOU are buying the stuff, then why does it matter?

Also as I said earlier, you need to tell them that it is not them who is cleaning the tank, but it is them who are wasting their money because they keep buying these fish!!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I say honestly...split the tank and give the other fish away, if they try getting more fish give ALL your fish away and tell them you won't allow fish anymore until you can move out of your parents house. I hate to say it but your parents sound abusive to me. Abusive to animals and you for not letting you properly care for them.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

... two problems with that, LadyVictorian...

1. I dont have a divider and i can't find plastic mesh ANYWHERE.

2. I always get caught trying to give away fish.

BUT! there is a fun event coming up: my friends b-day... and if its someone's b-day.... I'm ALLOWED TO GIVE AWAY FISH >


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol. Make sure and hook your friend up with some awesome stuff so they can take care of your baby super well! This should also include visiting hours.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> I dont have a divider and i can't find plastic mesh ANYWHERE.


You can always find it at Michaels, in the embroidery/sewing/knitting section.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

You should be able to find it at walmart, too... That's where I got mine. I have a feeling that the parents would just remove it, though?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

No need to be a tail-dragger but I remember Little Leaf said that she couldn't buy any stuff.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I can get mesh but my local michael's/walmart doesnt have any


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Then do you have any plastic tops that can fit as a divider??


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

When I was in Toronto & Mississauga I noticed a couple Walmarts, but never went inside. 

Regardless, ASK an employee where their craft section is. 

You'll never find it yourself unless you're very familiar with that sewing bead section. 

Bring a photo as of the mesh on your phone, psp, ipad or whatever you kids carry with you nowadays. 

I purposely don't ask for help on days where I exhausted, so if an employee doesn't come over to ask me if I need help, I'll leave after I take about 500-2,500 steps in the store. 

Most people would consider that a waste of time, but I get in some exercise & I have a great idea of what type of items that stores carries. 

Good practice of self control too in terms of impulse shopping.

Anyway, like most people have asked, take some photos of your current tanks/setups. 

Post them. I can give you easily 100 different ideas on what you could use as a COVER. 

Good luck.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

My Walmart doesn't have a very impressive craft section - they used to have a fabric section, but got rid of it a few years back. I found the plastic mesh on the very bottom shelf under their crochet hooks and kits. It was hidden so well I'm surprised I found it so quickly. They only had two sizes, sets of three pieces and there were only a couple of each.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know, guys.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll just have to give away some fish on my friends b-day. I can't find any plastic mesh ANYWHERE!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Try selling them on craigslist? :roll:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

You can find plexi-glass at lowes that you can make a divider out of..


----------

